# External Hard Drive.......Which one?



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking to buy an external hard drive for around 60-80 quid, But not sure on brands!
Looking for about 1TB if possible.
Any Recommendations or good deals you know of ??
Thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

western digital book i have a 750gb one


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Try www.aria.co.uk, www.ebuyer.com, www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

just got a 1TB LaCie and its excellent
got it here for an excellent price, although its now about £5 more but still cheaper than everywhere else

http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...&SearchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=0


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

WD book - got a 500gb one, excellent, easy to use


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

There is this one in Maplins. http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=227529&source=1
They do lots of others as well


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I've got a couple of WD books too and they are ace.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I got a 1TB maxtor basics drive today in pc world for £87.99. Seems pretty good.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got a Western Digital MyBook Pro 320gb (Firewire connection) and a smaller Western Digital 100gb one, both are still running fine. The larger one takes a few seconds to spin up to speed but that's no real problem.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive had a 250gb Seagate for about 2 years and its fine.
Never bothered with anything much bigger as I dont have alot of stuff to store.
My new pc has got 1200gb internal anyway.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got this few weeks ago, very satisfied.
Western Digital WDE1UBK10000E Elements externe: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

i got this last week

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-6510.aspx

but it has gone up a tenner since then but still good value for 1TB i think


----------

